# Mischievous Adventures in Excel



## jgrob3 (Aug 9, 2011)

We just released a fun white paper on this topic that details several ways you can mess with someone's head using Excel's functionality.

Some are quite simple like pasting a screenshot of the Excel work area over the cells then watching them try to figure out why they can't type anything, or just setting Excel to speak each entry on Enter ... while others are more complex.

Does anyone else have any favorite ways they like to play tricks on their colleagues in Excel?
http://www.accessanalytic.com.au/whitepapers.php

There must be some great ideas out there?


----------



## Domski (Aug 9, 2011)

Have a look at this thread: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27058

Dom


----------

